# reiser4 i partycja /boot

## radek-s

Witam!

Po przeczytaniu o zaletach reiser4 nowo instalowany system stawiam w oparciu o ten system plikow.

partycje:

/hda1 o rozmiarze 106,93 MB zformatowana jako reiser4

/hda5 swap

/hda6 / 10 GB

wszystko zainstalowane - uruchamiam lilo i swieci sie kontrolka od dysku.

gdy hda1 sformatuje na reiserfs wszystko dziala...

co moze byc nie tak, ze nie akceptuje reiser4 na partycji boot?

pozdrawiam i dziekuje z gory za pomoc!

----------

## bartmarian

generalnie to co do reisera sa rozne opinie, ale skoro mowa o /boot

to nie bede robil OT

mozesz spokojnie zrobic ext2 na /boot, na dodatek mozesz sobie

jej wcale nie montowac, niby potrzebna ale nie potrzebna  :Wink: 

Pozdrowienia

----------

## BeteNoire

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> co moze byc nie tak, ze nie akceptuje reiser4 na partycji boot?

 

Po prostu GRUB nie czyta Reisera4. Jak zajrzysz do /boot/grub to znajdziesz tam różne *stage, to jest właśnie obsługa systemów plików, dzięki której GRUBas ma podgląd różnych partycji  :Wink: 

Tak jak napisał bartmarian - spokojnie daj ext2 na boot, możesz ją nawet zmniejszyć, bo przy RFS tracisz z partycji na wejściu 30mb na sam filesystem.

----------

## radek-s

problem w tym, ze suspend2 czepia sie do tego, ze partycja boot nie jest zamontowana.

a druga sprawa - nie mam gruba tylko lilo - lilo o wiele szybciej dziala u mnie niz grub, ktory zeby wyswietlil menu startowe porzadnie dyskiem zamielic musi....czyzby lilo również nie czytalo z partycji reiser4???

----------

## ro-x

musisz spatchowac gruba do obslugi reiser4. google: grub reiser4. sam kiedys mialem i dzialalo perfecta.

tyle ze partycja reiser4 szybko sie defragmentuje i zaczyna zamulac. po miesiacu chodzila tak wolno ze musialem spakowac system, sformatowac partycje i rozpakowac jeszcze raz. i tak co miesiac..

----------

## radek-s

Reiser4 szybko sie fragmentuje?

Z tego co czytałem jest to jeden z systemów, w którym ciężko, aby dane były mocno pofragmentowane...

to jeden z powodów z jakich chciałem sie przesiaść z reiser na reiser4....

----------

## Redhot

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> tyle ze partycja reiser4 szybko sie defragmentuje i zaczyna zamulac.

 

Jak defragmentować to bym się cieszył  :Very Happy: 

Nie wiem, może miałeś coś zwalone, ja używam Reiser4 od 2 miesięcy i żadnego spadku prędkości ani żadnego "mulenia" nie zuwazyłem.

----------

## ro-x

 *Quote:*   

> Jak defragmentować to bym się cieszył 

 oj przejezyczylem sie i tyle  :Wink: 

bardzo mozliwe ze mialem cos zwalone. dysk na ktorym tak sie dzialo juz nie zyje  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> dysk na ktorym tak sie dzialo juz nie zyje :)

 

No i wszystko jasne ;)

Jakim cudem partycja boot może się fragmentować? Przecież tam nic się nie dzieje, dopisywanie plików nic nie psuje. No, chyba, że poprzednie jądra kasowałeś. U mnie leżą sobie nawet 2.6.11, na /boot przeznaczyłem 90MB, nie jest to chyba przesadnie dużo i jak na razie 25MB wolnego jeszcze jest.

----------

## ro-x

w tamtych czasach mialem jedna wielka partycje reiser4 i jedna mala swap. bootowalem z /... takie male przyzwyczajenie z czasow fedory..

tak czy inaczej robienie partycji boot na reiser4 jest dla mnie pozbawione jakiegokolwiek sensu. ja uzywam do tego celu starego ext2, ext3 to wszystko czym warto sie zainteresowac w tej materii.

----------

## Redhot

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> tak czy inaczej robienie partycji boot na reiser4 jest dla mnie pozbawione jakiegokolwiek sensu. ja uzywam do tego celu starego ext2, ext3 to wszystko czym warto sie zainteresowac w tej materii.

 

Dokładnie, szkoda czasu na zabawę, która nic Ci nie da, a czasami możesz miec tylko problemy. Lepiej stary sprawdzony ext2  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Lepiej stary sprawdzony ext2 ;)

 

A dlaczego nie ext3, który ja mam? Bo księgowanie trochę zajmuje?

----------

## ro-x

a potrzebne ksiegowanie na 5 plikow?

----------

## argasek

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   Lepiej stary sprawdzony ext2  
> 
> A dlaczego nie ext3, który ja mam? Bo księgowanie trochę zajmuje?

 

A czy nie jest tak, że ext3 to ext2+właśnie księgowanie?

----------

## ro-x

```
mke2fs -j
```

i mamy ext3 ;] ale jednego pliku konfiguracyjnego, jednej grub-binarki i jadra nie trzeba journalowac  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

No, księgowanie nie jest po to, żeby szybko coś wyszukać, tylko po to, że jak coś padnie, to masz większe prawdopodobieństwo (graniczące z pewnością), że pliki odzyskasz. Oczywiście, jak Ci jądro padnie, to nie będzie skąd tego odzyskać, to racja :)

Ja mam ext3 i jestem z tego dumny :]

----------

## psycepa

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> tyle ze partycja reiser4 szybko sie defragmentuje i zaczyna zamulac

 

ja jeszcze takim malym OT powiem ze gdzies mi sie obilo o kola ze reiserf potrafi sie sam defragmentowac w tle, gdy nie jest uzywany, ale nigdy reisera nie mialem wiec ciezko mi powiedziec czy to prawda

moze ktos kto wie wiecej n/t tego filesystemu sie wypowie ? :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Używam jednej i tej samej partycji 80GB na /home od > 2 lat, spowolnienia nie zauważyłem. Defragmentacja na pewno postępuje, ale raczej dość powoli...

----------

## psycepa

ekhm, macie na mysli chyba fragmentacje plikow - zapisywanie czesci tego samego pliku w roznych miejscach na dysku, czasem dosc odleglych

defragmentacja to proces odwrotny polegajacy w zasadzie na przesowaniu tych czesci tak, by caly plik byl zapisany w ciaglym obszarze na dysku po to, zeby glowica nie musiala skakc po dysku by odczytac caly plik  :Razz: 

----------

## ro-x

raz sie przejezyczylem i wszyscy poplyneli  :Wink: 

----------

